#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Beach side accommodation in El Nido and Coron

## Geezy

I've planted the seed of going to El Nido and Coron in July/August with the girlfriend and her sprout.

Been to Palawan before, Boracay, and Puerto Galera.

Any personal recommendations on beach-side, kid-friendly accommodation down there?



These are about PHP8000/night, a little pricey. Was thinking the 1500-2000 range would be more comfortable on the wallet.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I've planted the seed of going to El Nido and Coron in July/August with the girlfriend and her sprout.
> 
> Been to Palawan before, Boracay, and Puerto Galera.
> 
> Any personal recommendations on beach-side, kid-friendly accommodation down there?
> 
> 
> 
> These are about PHP8000/night, a little pricey. Was thinking the 1500-2000 range would be more comfortable on the wallet.


Fuck that shit, take her to Benidorm.

Palawan tightens security amid Abu Sayyaf threat | ABS-CBN News

----------


## katie23

My friends recently (mid April) went to Puerto Princesa and El Nido. They stayed in Big Brother resort in PP and Friendly Inn in El Nido. Don't have recos for Coron, my friends haven't been there. I don't know the prices or quality of the places I've mentioned, so just google. They used an agency for an all-inclusive tour, 15K/pax for 5 days. Inclusive of airfare MNL-PWN, accoms, food & transfers.

I don't know about safety in Palawan nowadays, as there have been bad reports. Graceless Fawn is from there, and she has more scoop. Don't know if I would recommend it to foreigners right now, travel at your own risk. The Abu Sayyaf are scum. 

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...nt-resort.html (Philippine Troops Kill Suspected Militant on Resort Island)

July-Aug is rainy season, so there's risk of rains and typhoons. You could go to Cebu or Bohol instead, or do Cebu-Bohol. Or go to the north, do Vigan (historic city) and Pagudpud beach. Up to you...

----------


## Geezy

> July-Aug is rainy season


Thanks for the reply. I've been in August, and the weather was glorious.

I'm thinking - the same old PG, or something fresh?

I liked PP and Port Barton - very very chilled out (electricity from 10am to 10pm).

And I'm not too bothered by AS, there's a .1% chance of me encountering them.

----------


## TizMe

I stayed a few days the first week of April at Doublegem Beach Resort.
Doublegem Beach Resort and Hotel Official website - Palawan hotels and resorts
As you say, it was about PHP8,000 per night.
I don't think you'll find anything nice in the 1500-2000 range

----------


## katie23

I've had a brief look at Agoda, and there are places in the 1,300 to 2,500 range, but not beach side. Some w/ pool, some w/o. Is the pool a requirement, bcos of the kid? I think beach side properties would be really pricey, just like in Boracay. More like in the 3,500 to 5k+ range. If you want beach side and cheap, try other less touristic islands such as Bohol, Cebu, Negros, Camotes or even Camiguin. 

Weather-wise, there are good & bad rainy seasons, so it's always a risk. I've been stranded at Batangas port in xmas season, and that was unexpected since we usually don't have typhoons in Dec/Jan. Prolly climate change & all. 

As always, good luck in your booking & vacation. Up to you...

----------


## GracelessFawn

I don't know if I should encourage you to travel to Palawan this year for many reasons, mostly political and safety reasons......

Good luck and wishing you and your gf loads of sunny happy days in Palawan.  Choose your beach!  The calming and warm bluish ocean waters and the endless stretches of glittering sand awaits.  Enjoy your adventure.  

If you have time, you might want to spend a day island hopping at the Honda Bay area.  From Puerto, you'll be passing the Honda Bay on your way to El Nido.  

Hope you find this Linky useful.
https://www.trivago.com.ph/?iSemThem...FYhqfgodEIcMpA

And please be v careful.  I'd feel awful if something happened to you when you visit Palawan.  If you do get in any trouble, send me a shout-out.  I know a few weird people.

----------


## katie23

To the OP: if you're still looking for a place, you may want to try El Nido Resorts in Pangulasian Island, El Nido. I don't know how much it costs, but I saw it in a vlog.  

These are vlogs of Yeng Constantino, a local singer, and her non-showbiz husband, Yan. I came across Yeng's vlog when I viewed her vid re: complaint against a Lazada purchase.  The vids are new, uploaded this May/June.

----------


## TizMe

It's around 30K per night to stay at  El Nido Resorts in Pangulasian Island.

----------


## katie23

^yikes... very nice resort, with a very "nice" price too! Good for the likes of Dillinger or S.Landreth.  :Smile: 

Thnx for the info, good to know.

----------

